# Wishing everyone a warm Christmas.



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Just wanted to wish everyone a warm and memorable Christmas holiday. Although I have been off the line for a couple years now, I still remember how much chefs have to work through the holiday season. Hope everyone enjoys this holiday season, and is able to spend time with those that are important to us.

Merry Christmas everyone.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Joyeux Noël!

Hope everyone will have a wonderful holiday with great food and good company.

Nicko hope your first Christmas with your wife will be wonderful.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Happy Holidays everyone! 

Your cheftalk pal,
Michelle


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Happy holidays!!!!
May you have health,peace and love in your life.
Brad


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Happy holidays, and may your rice bowl always be full.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Happy Holidays, everyone- Christmas, Chanukah, Ramadan, Kwaanza, and more (please educate me as to what I've missed!). Let's hope for a year of peace and goodwill.

[This message has been edited by Mezzaluna (edited 12-15-2000).]


----------



## bevreview steve (Jan 11, 2000)

Merry Christmas to all, and to all a good night


----------



## chef david simpson (Sep 25, 2000)

I hope all dreams come true for all, and bliss you and your loved ones. 
Merrrry Christmas everyone.


----------



## nick.shu (Jul 18, 2000)

heheh, yer, merry xmas all


----------

